# Something new for you guys to look forward to!



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

It's been a while since i have posted anything as we have been very busy this season. Here is a something a little different for you guys to check out.






Take Care chris


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking good, Chris! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice trailer. You got me wanting more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Got my attention!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks good, yet another one I'll miss out on!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool trailer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Looks good, yet another one I'll miss out on!


Because of encoding? Can't you buy a US DVD player from Amazon or something and play them or is there more to it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it were my video I would offer a few up for the free giveaway.......I'm just sayin'


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Chris.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

That's lighting up the county now! Cool Video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, I think you guys will really enjoy the show this year as we have gotten some great footage so far. Make sure you guys also like us on Facebook. Carnivoretv Thanks for the support. Chris


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool guys, can't wait. Nice lighting rig as well!


----------

